# Let's see some pics, guys!



## Michigan Sniper (Nov 19, 2008)

Now, before anybody gets mad at me, let me explain myself. I am a 20 year old college student at Lake Superior State University in Sault Ste. Marie, Michigan. I am Secretary for the LSSU Chapter of Ducks Unlimited, which is the only student chapter in the state. I broke my leg last Saturday (Sept. 25) goose hunting. I was running through the brush to cut off a couple geese that were flying by and stepped in a hole and heard my leg snap as I fell. I had walked 1.5 miles into this spot with three buddies. I called another friend to come boat-lift me out, which took 2 hours. So, 4 hours after I broke my leg I made it to the hospital. They managed to get my waders off me without cutting them. I got out of the hospital on Thursday. I have 2 boats and a cabin near campus and introduced 2 of my buddies to duck hunting last year. They are now hooked. Trust me, I know it's not about the number of birds you kill, but just to give you an idea of my season last year I got 50 birds and the 2 guys I got into duck hunting each got around 30. This year my younger brother joined me up at school and we were both looking forward to a great season hunting with each other because we both actually know what we are doing. I was also looking forward to introducing my roommate and his girlfriend to duck hunting. Well, that all went down the drain last Saturday. So, since I will be out of commission for awhile, I would really like to see some pictures of your hunts. 

Thanks,

Kyle


----------



## The Rev. (Apr 13, 2010)

I have no pics, but hope you recover quickly


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your leg. Hell of a time for that to happen. I feel for ya.

Heres how my morning went:

More cut fields the last few days has changed the X from our field to elsewhere, so we were half ass running traffic at best as we could not obtain permission on the new X west of us. Had some pretty good looks from a couple groups, but despite our efforts we couldnt get anything to commit completely with the excption of a few. Had em dropin air, circling they just didnt make that final approach. We didnt flare anything, they just didnt want in there i guess. Had two groups circle us and then circle other fields with noone hunting them and continuing onward. Picky buggers!...So, they got the combine fixed yesterday afternoon and one of our other fields got chopped late last night, so we're hopeful they find that tonight and we can bang em in the am. Even if its not the new X, at least itll be a much better trafficing field.

The one bird i did get made the cold rain and wind worth it. It responded to callilng, came in cupped and commited, and if i would let it land i have no doubt it would have set right next to my layout.:coolgleam


----------



## ahartz (Dec 28, 2000)

and I just want to see bragging pic's...no tips or spots needed. just pound your chest look what I whacked photos....waiting....


----------



## kotimaki (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm hunting northwest of you...took a couple pics of how my day went but cannot post them from my phone....description 1. A great spread of mallards with a few goose floaters on the upwind edge as the sun breaks the horizon. 
Description 2. Same spot 4 hrs later Girlfriend fast asleep , lab asleep on her lap....beautiful day. No birds.


----------



## jrsoup (Mar 2, 2007)

Thump,Thump, Thump.......:lol:


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

jrsoup said:


> Thump,Thump, Thump.......:lol:



Whats the brown long necked duck?Pintail?


----------



## jrsoup (Mar 2, 2007)

Yep


----------



## ggrybas (Mar 11, 2005)

Nice pics!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ggrybas (Mar 11, 2005)

Here's a pic from early goose. Best I can do till next Saturday.









Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 28, 2007)

Hope the leg heals up soon. Hers my picts they're from this early season.


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 28, 2007)

Here's another.


----------



## WalleyeSlayer11 (Feb 21, 2008)

Got 4 Geese and 1 woody between 2 guys. We kicked out over 100 on the way out. had the geese down early. Ducks were not in there till just seconds after shooting time then they poured in. Great opener tho/


----------



## BAY CREEPER (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## LSSUfishmaster (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

Had a great little morning for the opener...The woodducks came all in one group at about 7:50 AM and then this goose takes the record for the highest goose I've ever decoyed and shot. He flew by at >600 yards high and circled the beaver pond over and over. Finally his last pass he lost serious altitude and came honking 10 feet off the water right into our face and the 4 goose decoys...it was great


----------



## ckendall (Sep 1, 2000)

1 goose; 4 woodies; 6 mallards (5 drakes; 1 hen). Could have shot the limit - but didn't know the woody limit was up to three.


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

Had tons of action over thee weekend. Morning and night hunts were great with little pressure from other people. Ill post pics later, now I'm just waiting for this upcoming weekend!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HUNT-N-FISH 87 (Mar 22, 2010)

We Need to redeem ourselfs this weekend E!


----------



## duckhunterr13 (Jun 3, 2008)




----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

raisinrat said:


> Whats the brown long necked duck?Pintail?


c'mon raisin, thought you were better than that...shouldn't even be a ?


----------



## duckhunterr13 (Jun 3, 2008)




----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

Opening weekend birds...


----------



## sean (May 7, 2002)

BassFisher91 said:


> Opening weekend birds...


Spoonie!........man thats some good eating right there. Slice them up real thin, fry em like bacon, make a pizza and layer the "meat" on it and SHAZAM!!!!!! Pizza with anchovies.

BTW, congrats on the hunt.


----------



## sean (May 7, 2002)

ckendall said:


> 1 goose; 4 woodies; 6 mallards (5 drakes; 1 hen). Could have shot the limit - but didn't know the woody limit was up to three.


Congrats.....Nice pics, I just love the pics of the dogs looking at the dead ducks like, "if you come back alive im jumping on your *** quick".:lol:


----------



## NMUsevencrown (Apr 28, 2010)

2 birds shy of our limit..had a fun hunt though (Houghton area)...


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

Nice shootin NMU!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## C_Carr316 (Oct 7, 2010)

Cool pics


----------



## C_Carr316 (Oct 7, 2010)

Gotta love those Woody's...


----------

